# Long wait for Priority processing...!!!



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Following is my timeline

10/2008 - Initial Application for (IT Manager which in under priority processing)to buffalo as I was staying in USA.
12.2008 - Application returned by buffalo asking me to send it to NS due to rule change.
01/2009 - Application approved by NS and again asked to submit to buffalo with 120 day letter.
02/2009 - Application received by Buffalo and got file number.

Till date it is pending review when i check on CIC website.

I have follwing question...

1) What is experience of people who are in similar boat??
2) What is typical time to get the medical request ?
3) In feb 09 I moved from USA to India due to end of my assignment. Does this situation delay the processing. Though I have mailing address(my friend's) in USA. 

Any help would be great...

Thanks
CD.


----------

